# Anyone else going nuts?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Am I the only one who is going crazy sitting in an office wishing they could be out hunting in this weather. I'm taking a break from studying for my Econometrics (if you've taken this course you understand my pain uke: ) mid term and wishing I was in a field somewhere hunting.

I hope all the birds don't blow completely through the state before this weekend although I'm sure they won't. This could be the big week boys.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I feel you GG....this weather is killing me....where was it last week when I had the week off....I guess that's life. I do have this Friday off so it's not all bad....It looks like it is going to be a chilly week and a COLD weekend....hopefully the weather stabilizes a bit next week to keep the birds around.....

I really hope that we don't lock up before November....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The sound of my heart breaking is that lound noise everyone is hearing


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It would have been sweat to have been out today :-?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

This is just the reason I checked the sight today. We all know what is happening out there, however I am stuck at work just like everyone else. :evil:

Hopefully, this weather holds stable through the weekend and it will be great. Planning to head out either Thursday or Friday evening, the birds will be hungry, active and best of all not aware of hunters. It will be great the short time of the year we all look forward too!!!

I can hear the wings of the birds right now. What a great sound.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We are supposed to have snow here Wed.,Thurs. and Fri.Then lows of about 10.Hope it doesnt freeze everything.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont worry guys i went out today and there wasnt really that much around. I did way better this weekend. But it did feel way better to be hunting in somewhat cold rather than sweating.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

They are beginning to filter in, saw a few mallards last night and this morning that were new to the area. This weekend should be good!


----------

